# Swimsuit picture with Canon S95, no flash, and TK35 Fenix LED light



## canonman (Apr 28, 2011)

IMG_1580bwtmk by Michael Vadon, on Flickr


----------



## canonman (Apr 28, 2011)

F/2.5, 1/40 sec exposure time, ISO-800, no flash. Used a Fenix TK35 Led light on the highest setting placed inside of a plastic Nescafe coffee can and held over/to the side of the model's head.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 28, 2011)

Those look good. The first one looks like a regular flash with a snoot. The second one could use a little WB tweak, but seems to work well as-is too.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 28, 2011)

You must have removed the second picture, that's OK; I like the first one better anyhow.

Honestly, I think that's probably the best picture I've seen from you. It just really comes together good.


----------



## canonman (Apr 28, 2011)

I did a little bit of editing and cropping. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks. Its tough getting just the right pictures at times. I know why professionals are paid such good money. Just getting everything right is like an impossible task. I can imagine what it would be like to do a wedding with a very picky couple. I am certain it would not be easy.


----------



## canonman (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is the lighting setup. Basically, its a high powered LED flashlight in an empty coffee container. I didnt have any real lighting equipment with me so I had to improvise. I had my 820 lumen Fenix TK35 on me and so I used that.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bvukich (Apr 28, 2011)

Crop that any tighter and she'll have a wardrobe malfunction 

The composition and pose were good on the original, her legs draw your eyes up the frame, and the lighting takes you the rest of the way to her face. You lose that with the cropped down version. Plus you can't see all the noise from the [email protected] on the full pic at web sizes.


----------



## Cornershot (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks pretty good, though her neck is shadow. I guess its hard to control when you're holding the light source. It looks like one of those hot shoe-mounted, video LED rigs. I've always wanted to give that a try as a fill light. Your cree bulb flashlight is probably a lot brighter, though, and maybe cheaper.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 29, 2011)

canonman said:


> Just getting everything right is like an impossible task. I can imagine what it would be like to do a wedding with a very picky couple. I am certain it would not be easy.



Tell me about it, my wife refuses to choose anything that isn't over-exposed  Weddings are a wonderful thing, but they're always trauma and drama, it takes a special type of person to be able to deal with that without ruining it for the couple.

----

Did you take any shots with flash or without flash & light for comparison? Just curious what it looks like. I've got an S95 as a backup and it's been a nice little shooter with what it provides.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 30, 2011)

The pictures are nice, but I'm WAY more impressed with that flashlight!

I'm a flashlight junkie and always keep a couple of good ones in my bag for subtle fill if necessary. But that's like no LED flashlight I've ever seen. I've got it on my Amazon wish list now.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 30, 2011)

Also take a look at the Fenix TK41 - Same LED and power level, somewhat better heat management and using the same batteries as our flashes. Larger and heavier on the negative side.


----------



## Sinsear (May 1, 2011)

I personally own the Fenix TK45. It's a fantastic flashlight and has served me well on many hiking/camping trips. I'm looking forward to trying the TK41, though.


----------

